# R/C Car Racing



## fokker (Nov 15, 2009)

Saw some guys racing R/C cars on a dirt track, was just driving past and had my camera and my new 200mm f2.8L on it so stopped for a look. Let me know what you think of the shots.


----------



## keybq (Nov 15, 2009)

dam #1 is BA very nice


----------



## IgsEMT (Nov 16, 2009)

At first, I thought #1 was a real car.
NICE!!!


----------



## fokker (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks. I ended up with a lot of photos like that, I guess they are probably the most interesting as they show the movement well. The ones in the air were more difficult captures but probably not as exciting due to high shutter speeds. I tried to do some panning with these things, but they're just too small and fast!


----------



## lemondropdude (Nov 16, 2009)

Those Baja 5B's are sick. Great Shots


----------



## Dominantly (Nov 16, 2009)

Great shots! 
Love #1....


----------



## Nickypoo (Jan 8, 2010)

Nice! 5B races are pretty rare.


----------



## zakhopper316 (Jan 8, 2010)

nice shots, 2nd photo is my favorite


----------



## jbylake (Jan 9, 2010)

Some really great capture's, if I didn't know better, I'd have thought those were real cars racing....

J.


----------



## ocular (Jan 10, 2010)

Those are some sweet looking toys, nice pics.


----------



## clbd39 (Jan 16, 2010)

that's got to be some difficult shooting, excellent job!


----------



## Formatted (Jan 17, 2010)

I thought the first one was a real car!


----------



## fokker (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks for the comments - yes it was slightly difficult shooting, but had plenty of chances as they go past about once every 10 seconds!


----------



## HikinMike (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice job! I used to race R/C electric cars....20 years ago. I feel old now.


----------



## fokker (Feb 3, 2010)

A few more:


----------

